# "Wake up!", for two electric guitars and electric bass.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Although the piece is not minimalist, it's influenced by minimalism. The instrumentation is two electric guitars, with a slight overdrive, and one electric bass.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fwake-up-for-two-electric


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Interesting. I did a series of pieces for the same group of instruments about a month ago:


__
https://soundcloud.com/evankearney%2Fsets

You should check out mine, and I will be sure to check out yours. I think it is a good move for classical to start incorporating new timbres, but certainly not neglecting traditional instruments.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword likes this.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have edited some notes, here's the final version:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fwake-up


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like a ringtone. I'm not sure if I like it. It's interesting, though, and has merit.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Sounds like a ringtone. I'm not sure if I like it. It's interesting, though, and has merit.


lol, well, in my defence , with the technique I'm using, I don't control the "melodies" which begin to form through the interaction of the different voices. The only melody which I "control" is the first one, in the lydian mode of F, and using all the 7 notes of the scale.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

interesting stuff. i liked the progression!


----------

